# French gas bottles and fittings



## oldroly (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Can anyone offer me some advice re switching to French gas bottles, and if so which hose fittings do I need. I am off to France next week for three weeks and a little concerned about running out of LPG. We intend using the aires so all cooking, BBQ and showers will probably use more gas than I can take. We have a Bessacar 560 which can accomodate one 11kg or two 6kg bottles. I did intent to convert to one 11kg Gaslow bottle, but due to no stock held anywhere I will have to now consider alternatives. Your help and advise would be much appreciated.

Regards

Dave & Sheila


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Oldroly, have a look here http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/products.htm
Also, not mentioned is the 21.8 LH Butane hose fits straight on to the French Propane bottle without any adapter. We got a Totalgaz bottle of propane when we ran out last year all we had to do was remove the adapter we had on for Irish/Spanish bottles and the hose end went straight on, by the way there was no 'deposit' charged for the bottle, we only had to pay for the gas.
Colin


----------



## oldroly (May 1, 2005)

Hi Colin

Thank you for that. I feel a little more relaxed knowing that. I will order a hose today. Would you know if the regulator would need changing or is the 37mb I'm using suitable for the French propane bottles. Oh and last question, would you know the cost for an equivalent 11kg size French propane bottle?

Dave & Sheila


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

No sure about the regulator bit, my van has the 'new' system where the regulator is mounted in the gas locker and high pressure hoses connect direct to the bottles, in this system the regular works with both Propane and Butane, diagrams in my van's handbook (Rapido) show Propane bottles but I have also used Butane without problems (except for freezing in cold weather)
Propane and Butane seem to be about the same price, last time about 27Euro, similar to the price here in Ireland, don't know about UK prices though.


----------



## oldroly (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, same with mine. Regulator fitted inside of gas locker. I will probably go over with just a 6kg calor lite and change to French bottle when that runs out unless the gaslow refillable become available by this weekend. Nothing like leaving things till the last minute.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

At this time of the year I would struggle to use half of a 6kg bottle of propane on a 2 week holiday, and all of my heating and hot water and cooking is gas. If you get onto a second bottle in three weeks then I would question your usage.
Gerry


----------



## oldroly (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerry

I spent two weeks last year in France and eight days were on a camp site where we used onsite showers. We didn't cook every day and went through one 13kg propane bottle. No gas leaks either so don't know how you manage on less than 6kg. I just like to know that I can use whatever gas I need and get refill if needed. Piece of mind as I tend to worry about little things like this.

Thank you

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I would get the French bottle on arrival and start using it immediately keeping your Calor Lite in reserve (full) just in case your French bottle runs out before you arrive home. Not sure if we were supposed to but we brought our French bottle back with us, it still had gas in, and we subsequently exchanged it for a full when we returned there. When in France we keep our Irish one in reserve for use between the French one running out and handing it in for a full one.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If you go to a Super U you can get a 11kg lightweight bottle for 14 euros with a 10 euro deposit. Included in the price is a regulator.

I fitted a switch over tap in the locker and now run the French bottle alongside a UK one. 

Oh and my Nationwide card works on the 24/7 petrol pumps at Super U.

have a good trip.


----------



## oldroly (May 1, 2005)

We tend to use the super-u quite a bit so we will stop at nearest and buy a bottle. I like the price of the super-u bottle and will fill up with fuel at the same time, thanks. First day will be to see stage one of the tour de france and then heading down the west coast to arrive in time to see stage ten on the Col du Tourmalet. Have to see a mountain stage so the cyclist will be slow enough to recognise.


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

*takeaflight *
Would it be possible to post a pic of your set up, sounds just the job.
Thanks


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Heres a couple of pics sorry about the quality taken with wifes mobile and in the shade. Thats my excuses any way.
The one on the left is the Super U and the one on the right is a refillable available from MTH ( No it as not got an auto shut off valve, however it will hold 10ltrs, therefore I make sure it is completely empty and only fill with 8ltrs, there is marking on the exterior so you could fill to capacity, but to be on the safe side I don't)


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

And another


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

takeaflight
Thanks very much, very helpfull.


----------

